# Aged Tobacco?



## la157m3 (Oct 4, 2009)

Opening my Uncle's humidor - the pound that was in there seemed to still be quite moist after 17 years. Is that still smokable? I don't see any mold or anything suspicious on the tobac and still clumps up when pinched. It wasn't perfectly sealed all these years - just sat inside that glass humidor with the wood lid.

Also, would that tobacco in those sealed tins still be good 23 years later? Or should I not even try it? Maybe there's something about aromatic blends that go bad after a while - no idea... Still looks good and smells good, though.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

If the tobacco isn't molded and isn't overly moist or dust, it should be smokable. If a little dry try putting the tobacco in a large bowl or on a dinner plate and lay a lightly moistened paper towel over it and check every few hours until it starts to re-humidify. 

As for the tins, if the seal is good and unbroken the tobacco should be fine and completely smokable. Again, if it's not molded or dry as dust. And I mean it will crumble into dust when you touch it. Anywhere in between the two extremes and it should be smokable or at least salvageable.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 25, 2009)

Since you are a young fella you don't want to take a chance. Let me try it! I'm old anyway. If it kills me it's no big loss! You'll thank me for it! Honest!


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, what tobaccos are there? Maybe a few tins of Balkan Sobranie original Mixture?


----------



## la157m3 (Oct 4, 2009)

juni said:


> Well, what tobaccos are there? Maybe a few tins of Balkan Sobranie original Mixture?


Sealed Tinder Box blends:

Anniversary
North Sea
Norse Gold
Crown Royale

The tobac in the humidor is about a pound of the special blend #2. I took it out yesterday and put it in vacuum ziplock pouch. The top half was flaky and moist (17 years in there), but the bottom half was pretty clumped-up and very moist. Still smells strong and no mold or anything.

Think all these are okay to try or not?


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

should still be okay. but i agree with the other post send it here and i will test it thoroughly.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Seriously, smoke them and send some samples to a pair of experienced pipe smokes, so that you know exactly what you're having (I'm sure you'll get some baccy in return, too). Choose among those who smoke a pipe for several years, for a better evaluation.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

I read that you are not supposed to use humidors for pipe tobacco:



> A lot of people make the mistake of thinking that storing pipe tobacco in a cigar humidor is a good thing as it keeps the moisture in the tobacco. This is false. If you store your pipe tobacco in a humidor a lot of negative things can and will happen. The cedar in humidors actually absorbs moisture and it will suck all of the moisture from your tobacco. It will also absorb the aroma of the tobacco blend and you will not be able to use that same humidor for cigars for a very long time. The cedar could also impart a cedar aroma and flavor to your pipe tobacco. If you do try to store your pipe tobacco in a humidor the same way as cigars, by introducing humidity by using a humidity device, it will make the tobacco too moist to smoke. Remember 10-14% RH. Leave humidors for their intended purpose, storing cigars.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

juni said:


> I read that you are not supposed to use humidors for pipe tobacco:


And completely unnecessary.
Tins and jars can be stored anywhere.
Stick em under the bed and forget about em.


----------



## la157m3 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hermit said:


> And completely unnecessary.
> Tins and jars can be stored anywhere.
> Stick em under the bed and forget about em.


I'm sorry - I said "humidor" but actually meant the glass jar with the little evaporator stone in the lid. Sorry for the confusion :doh:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

la157m3 said:


> I'm sorry - I said "humidor" but actually meant the glass jar with the little evaporator stone in the lid. Sorry for the confusion :doh:


Evaporator stone?
Ya don't need that either.


----------

